# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  كيف ستؤثر "القيمة المضافة" على التجزئة والقروض؟

## eqtsadcom

أوضح الشريك ومدير الأسواق في "التميمي ومشاركوه" للاستشارات القانونية، أحمد إبراهيم، في مقابلة مع "العربية"، جوانب أخرى تخص تفاصيل ضريبة القيمة المضافة التي من المنتظر تطبيقها بنسبة 5% بداية العام المقبل، كالتالي:*ما تأثير ضريبة القيمة المضافة على قطاع التجزئة؟
المستهلك النهائي سيتحمل ضريبة القيمة المضافة، وسيكون قطاع التجزئة أكثر القطاعات تأثراً بها.*ماذا عن السلع الغذائية؟ستخضع أيضاً لضريبة القيمة المضافة.*هل شراء السيارات الجديدة يخضع لضريبة القيمة المضافة؟ وماذا عن المستعملة؟ضريبة القيمة المضافة تُطبق على تجار ومعارض السيارات، لكنها غير مطبقة على الأفراد الذين يبيعون سياراتهم بشكل فردي.*هل تخضع خدمة تحويل الأموال للخارج إلى ضريبة القيمة المضافة؟نعم خدمة تحويل الأموال للخارج ستكون خاضعة  للضريبة.*هل تخضع فوائد القروض لضريبة القيمة المضافة؟فائدة القروض لن تكون خاضعة للضريبة، وستخضع للرسوم فقط.*هل ستخضع خدمات المياه والكهرباء للضريبة؟نعم خدمات المياه والكهرباء ستخضع لضريبة القيمة المضافة.

----------

